# Topics > Books >  Book "Artificial Intelligence: An Illustrated History: From Medieval Robots to Neural Networks", Clifford Pickover, 2019

## Airicist

Book "Artificial Intelligence: An Illustrated History: From Medieval Robots to Neural Networks" on Amazon

Book "Artificial Intelligence: An Illustrated History: From Medieval Robots to Neural Networks" on Book Depository

Author - Clifford Pickover

----------


## Airicist

The Human Experience Live Show- 021 - Dr. Cliff Pickover - Artificial Intelligence

Oct 11, 2019




> Clifford A. Pickover is a researcher, scientist and author who takes delight in introducing the wider public to the wonders of science and the historical milestones that have paved the way for progress.

----------

